# Japanese woodworking, and wood species?



## guht (Jun 23, 2010)

I am wondering if there are any wood species used in traditional Japanese woodworking. I would like to eventually build some Japanese style lamps, and using a Japanese wood species might be a nice touch.

It would also be interesting to know whats out there and its availability in the states!

The lamps would require small pieces of wood, and I anticipate staining them a darker color, if that matters at all in regards to species selection.

Thanks!
:happy:


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Hinoki maybe - if you could get it: Hinoki

Tansu is the word for chest, chest of drawers or cupboard in Japanese. It is often used in the West to refer to traditional Japanese chests, handcrafted and made of fine woods, such as Hinoki - Japanese cypress, Keyaki (Zelkova genus) - Japanese Elm, Kuri - Red Elm, Sugi - Japanese cedar and Kiri - Paluownia.


----------

